

Show HN: Launch-Soon, a Heroku-ready open source LaunchRock-type site - JamesChevalier
https://github.com/JamesChevalier/Launch-Soon

======
JamesChevalier
I just updated it to use Foundation, so now it's redesigned & fully
responsive.

